# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 4B02B22C43F4F00FC314E9E979C1C2F5 [not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HackKMS.p]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 4B02B22C43F4F00FC314E9E979C1C2F5 
Размер в байтах: 69061296

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:29, в том числе:
 безопасные:0
 вредоносные:1
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

